# GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2012)

*GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Grüße,

Wer von uns kennt das nicht ? Man will ich eine schöne neue Grafikkarte kaufen (Besonder wenn eine neue Gen draußen ist) und man sucht so und findet dann "seine" Karte. Doch leider sind die Neuen Karten immer so Verdammt Teuer. So war es auch bei der GTX670 die zum Start Locker 400€ oder mehr Koste hat. Doch warte man ein paar Monate ab und Ruckelt noch mit seiner "alten" karte kann ein wares Wunder erleben. Wenn dann wieder aus "seine" Karte schaut, besonders beim Preis. 

Nun wie auch bei der GTX670 geschehen (meiner nächsten Karte) die kostete weit über 370 bis hin über 400€ zum Start aber nun _"nur noch" _*289€*.
Zwar koste mein Lieblings Modell immer noch 350€ aber dafür bekommt man mehr als bei der Standard Version(Asus GTX670 DCU II).

Hier mal die Preisentwicklung der GTX670 von Palit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg CrimsoN

Quelle: 
PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 670 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

DIE GTX 670 gabs zum Start je nach Model für 350-370€.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Ja Stimmt ändre ich gleich !


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. November 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Es wird immer schwieriger, sich gegen den Kaufdrang zu wehren


----------



## facehugger (30. November 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Wem das Referenzdesign nicht zu laut/warm ist, kann da schon zuschlagen. Ich würde eher noch etwas drauflegen und ein gutes Customdesign nehmen:


2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Bulk) - Hardware,
Gruß


----------



## target2804 (30. November 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Die WF3 ist auch von 387€ auf 343€ gefallen. war aber zu erwarten bei dem was amd grad vorlegt.


----------



## facehugger (30. November 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Die WF3 ist auch von 387€ auf 343€ gefallen.


Du meinst wohl 334 Taler...

Gruß


----------



## target2804 (30. November 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl 334 Taler...
> 
> Gruß


 
ich vertraue dir jetzt mal blind


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. November 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Es wird immer schwieriger, sich gegen den Kaufdrang zu wehren


 
Mein Konto Schreit mich schon und meine PC Heult mich voll. KAUF MIR EINE NEUE GTX670 aber mein verstand sagt NEIN NEBENKOSTEN, etc.... .


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. November 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Meiner sagt "Nein, erst nächstes Jahr bei der neuen Generation!"


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Meine GTX460 geht echt langsam aber sicher in die Kine.
Wenn ich bei Spielen wie FC3 und dem Neuen Hitmann schon die Qualität Leicht runter schrauben muss, muss eine neue her.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

bei der ist es auch an der Zeit, dass sie in Rente geht


----------



## target2804 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

sogar ich muss mit der 670 die quali bei fc3 leicht runterschrauben. also wenn deine 460 das auch so gut kann, behalt die^^


----------



## Balthar (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Meiner sagt "Nein, erst nächstes Jahr bei der neuen Generation!"


 
Das sagt mir meiner auch


----------



## Combi (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

also meine 670 kostete 398 eus...
wenn die jetzt irgendwann unter 320 fällt,kauf ich mir ne 2te...
das lohnt sich,wenn ich mir den i7 3820 hole.


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Mein Konto Schreit mich schon und meine PC Heult mich voll. KAUF MIR EINE NEUE GTX670 aber mein verstand sagt NEIN NEBENKOSTEN, etc.... .



Was für Nebenkosten denn??? 


Glaubt ihr, der Preisverfall hat mit der neuen Nvidia Generation zu tun?


----------



## steinschock (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Lohnt beides kaum.

S2011 und dann 4Kern ist auch Sinnfrei und schneller bei SLI ist es auch kaum wie ein S1155,
lieber noch ein Radi


----------



## dragonlort (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Auch wen die Grakas jetzt fallen von preis, warte ich auch auf die 2 gen da meine gtx 470 mit 850mhz noch reicht.


----------



## Seabound (1. Dezember 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Auch wen die Grakas jetzt fallen von preis, warte ich auch auf die 2 gen da meine gtx 470 mit 850mhz noch reicht.



Selbst meine @ stock reicht noch. Ich warte auch.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Will mir im märz eine zweite GTX 680 kaufen, ich hoffe doch dass sie unter 400€ fallen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Habe bisher keine gesehen die unter 300€ gefallen ist. Gibt's nen Link? 326€ war bisher das günstigste.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 670 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Ist eh nur die Palit im Referenzdesign unter 300 gerutscht^^


----------



## Rolk (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 670 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Ist eh nur die Palit im Referenzdesign unter 300 gerutscht^^


 
Und auch nur bei einem Shop. Ob das auf Dauer ist darf angezweifelt werden.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Ehrlich geschrieben würde ich jetzt keine aktuelle Karte mehr kaufen.
Die neuen Generationen sind nicht mehr weit weg, und da lohnt es sich lieber noch einige Monate zu warten.
Wenn dann, würde ich vielleicht bei der neuen 7870 zuschlagen, wenn der Preis stimmt.

Schade das noch keine detaillierten Specs zu den neuen Karten bekannt sind......
So lange dauert es ja nicht mehr. Nvidia und AMD wollen wohl den Verkauf der aktuellen Generation nicht stören?


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ehrlich geschrieben würde ich jetzt keine aktuelle Karte mehr kaufen.
> Die neuen Generationen sind nicht mehr weit weg, und da lohnt es sich lieber noch einige Monate zu warten.
> Wenn dann, würde ich vielleicht bei der neuen 7870 zuschlagen, wenn der Preis stimmt.
> 
> ...


 
Noch ca. 4-6 Monate sind eine gefühlte Ewigkeit in Hardwarejahren


----------



## matty2580 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Das stimmt....^^
Ich selbst werde dann endlich zu Maxwell und einer neuen Nvidia wechseln?
Das wird vielleicht mein letzter PC werden? Da ich kaum noch Games kaufe.....


----------



## Verminaard (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Ich wuerd mir Hardware dann holen, wenn ich einen neue brauche oder will.
Warten auf irgendeine Generation ist sowas von weit daneben.
Paradebeispiel ist doch der ganze Bulldozerkram wo alle wie gebannt drauf gewartet hatten.
Anstatt sich Zeugs zu holen wann es gebraucht wird.

Es wird immer wieder eine neue Generation geben, auf die es sich zu warten lohnt.
Man koennte fast vermuten, das bei dem Zeitversatz wo nVidia und AMD ihre Karten releasen sogar ein System dahintersteckt.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Grundsätzlich hast Du Recht Verminaard.
Hardware sollte man dann kaufen, wenn man sie braucht.
Aber wenige Monate vor der neuen Generation noch Hardware zu kaufen, kann dann doch nach Hinten losgehen.
Über den Kauf meiner 6950 (Oktober 2011) habe ich mich etwas geärgert.
Die 7950 hat nicht nur eine deutlich bessere Bildqualität, auch die Treiber haben nochmal viel mehr Leistung herausgeholt.

Ich hätte lieber noch etwas warten sollen.....


----------



## Aslinger (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Meine 570er wird jetzt 2 Jahre alt und bis zur 700er Serie langt die noch locker. Alle Games kann ich noch immer auf Ultra Details zocken. 
NP damals: 290 €


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Genau, alles auf ultra - wobei BF3 nicht mal mit meiner 680 auf ultra läuft .


----------



## Aslinger (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

tja, so ein Pech gel? 
Ich bin halt nicht so fps geil. Mir reichen auch weniger als 60.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ehrlich geschrieben würde ich jetzt keine aktuelle Karte mehr kaufen.
> Die neuen Generationen sind nicht mehr weit weg, und da lohnt es sich lieber noch einige Monate zu warten.
> Wenn dann, würde ich vielleicht bei der neuen 7870 zuschlagen, wenn der Preis stimmt.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.
Du weisst weder etwas von Leistungs,-nochetwas von Preisdaten von neuen Karten.Warum dann keine aktuelle kaufen?


----------



## Crystallot (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



target2804 schrieb:


> sogar ich muss mit der 670 die quali bei fc3 leicht runterschrauben. also wenn deine 460 das auch so gut kann, behalt die^^



Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die sich aus Budgetgründen die 460 geholt haben, und erstaunlicherweise lässt sich z.B. Bf3 auf einem Mix von High und Medium flüssig auf 60fps spielen 
Was man für Überraschungen in den alten Generationen findet, da denkt man schon manchmal darüber nach, ob die letzten Generation nicht etwas gepfuscht sind ^^


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



Aslinger schrieb:


> tja, so ein Pech gel?
> Ich bin halt nicht so fps geil. Mir reichen auch weniger als 60.


 Trotzdem kommst du nicht über 40 FPS...


----------



## Sunjy (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

^39fps konstant reichen den meisten halt auch^^


----------



## matty2580 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.
> Du weisst weder etwas von Leistungs,-nochetwas von Preisdaten von neuen Karten.Warum dann keine aktuelle kaufen?


Ein Beispiel hatte ich davor genannt....
Trotzdem sollte man Hardware kaufen, wenn man sie braucht.

Die neue Generation wird bestimmt nicht langsamer, als die aktuelle, und es dauert auch nicht mehr lange...
Preislich wird es wie immer sein. AMD fällt stetig etwas im Preis und Nvidia bleibt relativ preisstabil.
Doch selbst Nvidia fällt mit der Zeit etwas, wie diese News zeigt.

btt:


matty2580 schrieb:


> Lässt man die preiswerten Referenzmodelle außen vor, fällt auf, dass  Nvidias Geforce GTX 670 mittlerweile ähnlich viel kostet wie AMDs im  Mittel schnellere Radeon HD 7970. Herstellerkarten mit der Tahati-GPU  gib es bereits ab 327 Euro. Die auf dem Niveau der GHz-Edition taktende Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition von VTX3D ist inzwischen ab 348 Euro zu haben. Je nach Händler winkt Käufern der HD 7970 obendrein das Never-Settle-Paket,  bestehend aus Far Cry 3, Hitman: Absolution, Sleeping Dogs und einem  20-prozentigen Rabatt auf Medal of Honor: Warfighter. Nvidia legt der GTX 670 hingegen Assassin's Creed 3 bei. Vielen Dank an PCGHX-Mitglied CrimsoN 2.0, der uns durch seine User-News auf den Preisverfall aufmerksam machte.


Ich möchte mich dem Dank der Redaktion anschließen...


Aktuell finde ich die 7970 interessanter. Besonders auch da ich lieber Custom Designs bevorzuge.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



Crystallot schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die sich aus Budgetgründen die 460 geholt haben, und erstaunlicherweise lässt sich z.B. Bf3 auf einem Mix von High und Medium flüssig auf 60fps spielen
> Was man für Überraschungen in den alten Generationen findet, da denkt man schon manchmal darüber nach, ob die letzten Generation nicht etwas gepfuscht sind ^^


 
Mit stark übertakteter 460 musste ich @1050p für 60 fps eher einen Mix aus low und medium wählen. Mit Grafikeinstellung "Ultra" brachen die fps Richtung ~20 ein. 
Die 670 ist in Spielen durchschnittlich etwa *130*(einhundertdreißig) *%* schneller.


----------



## RainbowCrash (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



Crystallot schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die sich aus Budgetgründen die 460 geholt haben, und erstaunlicherweise lässt sich z.B. Bf3 auf einem Mix von High und Medium flüssig auf 60fps spielen


 
Ging sogar mit meiner GTS450  Mit meiner neuen GTX660 SC hab ich's noch nicht getestet, hab BF3 schon ewig nicht mehr angerührt


----------



## Memphys (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Selbst meine @ stock reicht noch. Ich warte auch.


 
^this. Mit Crysis 3, Metro 2034 und Konsorten gibts dann ne neue... GTX 770, GTX 760 Ti... HD 8950... mal sehen. Ich will beeindruckt werden @AMD, Nvidia.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Was habe ich von den kommenden Highendkarten?
Die passen eh nicht in mein normales Budget, das ich bereit bin, für eine Graka auszugeben.
Eine GTX680 schon nicht.
Das hieße dann: noch länger warten, bis was Passendes kommt.
Eine 670 oder 7970 mit viel gutem Willen und höchstmöglicher Elastizität grade noch. 
Also gepfiffen aufs Warten - ich bin diesen Monat reif.


----------



## leissling (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

als ob 670 und 7970 so billig wären.

hd5870 kostete beim erscheinen 250.- und war um 70% schneller als der vorgänger.

Wenn ich mir die Preise jetzt so anschaue, lol

hd7970 1ghz edi 400.-, lol

Die karte ist höchstens 300 wert.

Für 400.- kann ich bei POCO meine komplette bude einrichten.

Alles massloss überteuert


..grafik runterschrauben muss man mit high-end GPU´s ja auch noch , hässliche konsolenports ala far cry 3 stellen ansprüche.



Crysis lacht und das nach fünf jahren !

Edit;
.....hässlich war vielleicht etwas übertrieben, 08/15


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (2. Dezember 2012)

Des is doch ganz normal das die Preise fallen  

Der Zeitpunkt WANN man sie kauft ist e NIE der richtige, zum Release ist die Karte zu teuer und paar Monate später kommt die nächste Generation :/ -.- 

Von daher Schau ich da auch einfach net drauf, wenn ich ne neue Karte Brauch hol ich mir eine und hab erstmal 2 Jahre meine Ruhe P


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



Crystallot schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die sich aus Budgetgründen die 460 geholt haben, und erstaunlicherweise lässt sich z.B. Bf3 auf einem Mix von High und Medium flüssig auf 60fps spielen
> Was man für Überraschungen in den alten Generationen findet, da denkt man schon manchmal darüber nach, ob die letzten Generation nicht etwas gepfuscht sind ^^


 
Mit meiner GTX460 kann ich bf3 auf 1680x1050 mit 1xMSAA/16xAF alles Utra Spielen (bis auf die Schatten die sind nur auf Mittel). Dazu noch SSAO und ich habe 50+ an FPS.
Aber mit MSAA schaut das ganze aber ruhiger aus.


----------



## leissling (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

oder halt schwein haben; 3072MB Club 3D Radeon HD 7970 royalQueen Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 8717249411369 | eBay

ca. 50 gingen raus.

 Tahiti XT2.

..zudem extrem leise.

www.gamestar.de/hardware/grafikkart...d_radeon_hd_7970_royalking,539,3003709,5.html


Ja, dass hat sich gelohnt. Nettes Schnäppchen


----------



## RuXeR (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Sobald die 660 ti unter 200 fällt, gibt es bei mir was neues. 300€ sind mir dann doch zu viel für ne Graka, auch wenn mich die 670 sehr reizt


----------



## OctoCore (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



leissling schrieb:


> als ob 670 und 7970 so billig wären.
> 
> hd5870 kostete beim erscheinen 250.- und war um 70% schneller als der vorgänger.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Preise jetzt so anschaue, lol



Die wurde zu dem Preis in den verschiedenen Gazetten angekündigt.
Als sie endlich rauskam, hat man dafür nicht einmal die 5850 bekommen. Über Monate.

7970 GEs gibt es inzwischen für deutlich unter 400 Euronen, für knapp 400 gibt es dann die etwas edleren Modelle wie die Vapor X


----------



## Combi (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

hatte ne 570er superclocked und wollte eigendlich ne 670er anschaffen.
war aber ein bischen teuer.weil diesen monat schon ein neuer tower,radi,beleuchtung und lüfter,schläuche usw dran waren.
hab zum übergang ne 2te gtx 570 superclocked geholt.
also skyrim mit 28 grafikmods und das mit sli...es ruckelte bei wasserfällen!!!Oo
also,nen monat später ne evga gtx 670 sc 4gb gekauft.
die power is brachial.nix mehr ruckeln,alles auf max settings,bf3 rennt wie hulle.
dazu nochmal um 18% übertaktet.hölle.und das bei burnin-tests mit max 41 grad...der hammer.

aber trotzdem,es ist ne anschaffung,wo ich 3x überlege,ob es wirklich nötig ist.
karte+wasserkühler...da kommt man schon auf 500 euro.
is leider mein hobby und ich will max settings haben.

ich kann aber jedem,der noch mit ner 550,560 oder sogar ner 460 rumrennt,empfehlen,ne günstige 670 zu bekommen.
ihr werdet von der leistung verblüfft sein.vor allem physics macht richtig laune bei max settings.


----------



## Rolk (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Für Skyrim + Mods und BF3 hättest du dir besser eine HD7970 gekauft, weil schneller.


----------



## Pulverdings (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Für den Preis würd ich mir auch fast eine holen, allerdings bremst mein CPU wohl zu stark, ist noch ein Q6600 @ 3,2 Ghz. 
 Allerdings bremst in den meisten Spielen eher meine GPU als meine CPU, ich hab noch eine GTX 275...

Hab mir erstmal 'ne SSD geholt um den Rechner gefühlt flotter zu machen (Samsung 830). Eine neue Grafikkarte kommt dann mit einem komplett neuem System.

Die meisten Spiele (Konsolen sei dank) kann ich eh noch mit hohen Einstellungen spielen (solange ich auf AA verzichte bzw. nur FXAA verwende).


----------



## blaidd (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Wie groß ist denn ein Monitor mit 1680x1050? 21 Zoll, 22? Willst du da nicht auch ein bisschen größer einsteigen? So ab 25'' aufwärts oder so. Wenn schon, denn schon  Sonst finde ich die Karte fast schon ein bisschen überdimensioniert... (wobei überdimensioniert geht bei _einer_ Grafikkarte ja eigentlich nicht...)

Denk schon, daß man sich jetzt noch eine Grafikkarte der aktuellen Generation zulegen könnte, man hört ja noch praktisch gar nichts von der nächsten, denke also, daß wird noch mindestens 3-4 Monate dauern, bis man da was kaufen kann, bis zu hübschen Custom-Designs entsprechend länger...

Mir juckt's jedenfalls gewaltig in den Fingern mir noch eine zweite 7970 ins Gehäuse zu stecken... Aber nur um von 2xSSAA beim Downsampling auf 4xAA schalten zu können, ist's mir dann glaub ich doch zu teuer. Bei einem 30-Zöller hingegen... Da würd ich's wahrscheinlich machen (gut, da geht kein DS, aber dafür vielleicht 8x bzw. 4xSSAA in anspruchsvolleren Titeln). Da dürfte es dann auch eher auffallen, als bei meinem kleinen 26 Zöller


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Ne GTX670 kaufe/würde ich mit auch nur Kaufen um mehr DS und SGSSAA zu nutzen.

*Pulverdings* 

Bei einen Q6600 geht noch ein bisschen was. 3.6GHz und die GTX670 läuft rund.


----------



## Crystallot (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Mit stark übertakteter 460 musste ich @1050p für 60 fps eher einen Mix aus low und medium wählen. Mit Grafikeinstellung "Ultra" brachen die fps Richtung ~20 ein.
> Die 670 ist in Spielen durchschnittlich etwa *130*(einhundertdreißig) *%* schneller.


 

Im Nachhinein kamen Zustimmungen anderer User, da ist wohl dein System nicht ganz optimal


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Jetzt ist das P/L der GTX 670 deutlich besser


----------



## Niza (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



Crystallot schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die sich aus Budgetgründen die 460 geholt haben, und erstaunlicherweise lässt sich z.B. Bf3 auf einem Mix von High und Medium flüssig auf 60fps spielen
> Was man für Überraschungen in den alten Generationen findet, da denkt man schon manchmal darüber nach, ob die letzten Generation nicht etwas gepfuscht sind ^^



Das erinnert mich an was .

ja genau 

Die damals neue 9800GT
Statt der alten 8800GT im Vergleich

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## KastenBier (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, die Rechtschreibung sowie der Satzbau des Artikels ist mehr als gruselig. Hat keinen Spaß gemacht diesen zu lesen. Da musst du dringend noch dran arbeiten.

Was mich darüber hinaus ein wenig schockiert hat, ist die Tatsache dass zwischen den Karten mit Standardkühler und denen mit Customkühler mittlerweile ein so großer Preisunterschied liegt. Man könnte fast schwach werden und sich wieder eine im Standarddesign holen.


----------



## alexq (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Die 300 Euro Schallmauer ist durchbrochen. Dennoch finde ich die Grafikkarten derzeit maßlos überteuert.


----------



## KastenBier (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



alexq schrieb:


> Die 300 Euro Schallmauer ist durchbrochen. Dennoch finde ich die Grafikkarten derzeit maßlos überteuert.


 
Mit der Inflation steigen eben auch die Preise


----------



## Locuza (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Es wäre viel schöner wenn die Schallmauer bei einem seriösen Händler durchbrochen wäre und nicht bei mir unbekannten oder welchen mit einer durchschnittlichen (3) Kundenwertung wie VV-Computers oder "Mein-Paket".


----------



## leissling (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Nur das referenzdesign

HD7970 gibt es auch schon für unter 300.- im referenzdesign


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



Locuza schrieb:


> Es wäre viel schöner wenn die Schallmauer bei einem seriösen Händler durchbrochen wäre und nicht bei mir unbekannten oder welchen mit einer durchschnittlichen (3) Kundenwertung wie VV-Computers oder "Mein-Paket".


 
Wieso? Lagernd für 299,46€ bei diesem "Amazon" - das hab ich glaub ich schon mal gehört 



leissling schrieb:


> Nur das referenzdesign
> 
> HD7970 gibt es auch schon für unter 300.- im referenzdesign



Hmmnee, zumindest sagt Geizhals was anderes. Und dann ist sogar die XFX DoubleDissipation mit 323€ am günstigsten.


----------



## Locuza (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wieso? Lagernd für 299,46€ bei diesem "Amazon" - das hab ich glaub ich schon mal gehört


Ja, dann zeig mir doch mal bitte den Link dazu.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl, oh Meister: 
Point of View NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 Performance Boost: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## leissling (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

...würde eher diese hier kaufen;

www.amazon.de/dp/B007PMOKXY?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&tag=idealocom&ascsubtag=QsCj1UqjthLPr7FFa9Uvbw

HD7970 ist deutlich schneller als GTX670.


Ne, unter 300.- gibt es heute echt nichts, gestern schon.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Ja das sind sicher so Angebote um die Bestellungen im Weihnachtsgeschäft hochzutreiben, die halten sicher alle nicht lang.


----------



## Locuza (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl, oh Meister:
> Point of View NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 Performance Boost: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 Ich traue meinen eigenen Augen nicht.
Ich glaube ich muss auf den Bestell-Button klicken.


----------



## Rolk (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Gestern gabs auch diverse HD7970 für ~310 Teuronen. Davon sieht man heute auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Wobei die Standardversion doch kaum interessant ist. Custom Varianten für 300€ wäre da schon was anderes.

Ich finde Anbieter wie VV-Computer eigentlich in Ordnung, nur von Pixmania halte ich nichts.


----------



## Locuza (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl, oh Meister:
> Point of View NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 Performance Boost: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 Tja und schon kostet sie 375€


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Du hast zu lange gezögert, schäm dich! ^^

Lol, sogar schon wieder 412 Euronen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B0082UY8EY/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## debalz (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Ich habs hinter mich gebracht - 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, - jetzt ist endlich Ruhe im "du musst kaufen-Karton"


----------



## AsRomaBrividi (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Ich spiel grad mit dem Gedanken mir ne Gtx 670 anzuschaffen, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich jetz doch noch auf die 700er Reihe warten soll oder eben nicht.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Wenn du die Leistung brauchst, solltest du sie dir holen.
Desweiteren darfst du nicht vergessen, dass die 700er mit einem saftigen Preis auf den Markt kommen werden, welcher sich erstmal normalisieren muss.


----------



## AsRomaBrividi (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: GTX670 fällt auf unter 300€*

Ob ich die Leistung jetz wirklich brauch is die andere Frage. Im moment is halt ne 6950 OC drin die eigentlich noch reichen sollte.
Aber man kennts ja, die Sache mit der Vernuft


----------

